# Cronjobs...



## Flex (29. Mai 2002)

Wie aktiviere ich Cron Jobs auf meinem Localhost?

Benutze Apache Version 2. irgendwas auf Win2k 

Erklär mir doch mal einer wie ich die Cron Jobs einrichte, steuere, etc...


----------



## dPo2000 (3. Juli 2002)

Cron Jobs sind (soweit ich weiß - schlagt mich wenn es falsch ist) Unix/Linux'sche Automatisierungsverfahren. In Win2k benutzt man Batchdateien oder Skripte...

somit laufen Cron Jobs unter Win2k nicht :]


----------



## port29 (7. Juli 2002)

Unter windows gibt es nur die "Geplanten Tasks", die findest du in der Systemsteuerung. Das sind die Widnows Cron Jobs...


----------

